# Nasal hair



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Doing my nut in 

What methords are you gents using to keep it under control?


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

Chainsaw most of the time, sometimes the hedge trimmer


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Keep sniffing Ix.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

suspal said:


> Keep sniffing Ix.


pen15 :thumb:


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

djgregory said:


> Chainsaw most of the time, sometimes the hedge trimmer


You must have some snout on you then :thumb:


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Hot poker will keep them away.


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

There is another thread about a Turkish haircut using fire... 
might work with nasal hair ? ;-)


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

Pluck them


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

stuartr said:


> There is another thread about a Turkish haircut using fire...
> might work with nasal hair ? ;-)


I did think that.

No turks near me though :lol:


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

http://www.tesco.com/direct/philips-nose-ear-trimmer/207-8308.prd


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

Deffo one of the round headed nasal hair trimmers. Don't get the flat bladed ones cos they can nip.


----------



## Gavla (Apr 10, 2014)

^ +1 Does the trick...


----------



## Lewis. (Feb 26, 2008)

Haha...I too am approaching the age where these are causing irritation. Apparently you should never pluck. One hairs. Google it and you'll find info as to why you shouldn't. Trim them with an electric beard/nose hair trimmer. I use scissors to nip the annoying ones off.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Lewis. said:


> Haha...I too am approaching the age where these are causing irritation. Apparently you should never pluck. One hairs. Google it and you'll find info as to why you shouldn't. Trim them with an electric beard/nose hair trimmer. I use scissors to nip the annoying ones off.


your a brave man ........


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Focusaddict said:


> http://www.tesco.com/direct/philips-nose-ear-trimmer/207-8308.prd


i got this, does the job well:thumb:


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

I got a trimmer out of boots, just the basic cheap one at less than a fiver. Does a perfect job, hair free nose in less than a minute with no pain.


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

*ref*



dandam said:


> Pluck them


only problem with plucking is normally the one your plucking is connected to your testicles


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

11alan111 said:


> only problem with plucking is normally the one your plucking is connected to your testicles


:lol:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Focusaddict said:


> http://www.tesco.com/direct/philips-nose-ear-trimmer/207-8308.prd


Another vote for this. :thumb:

Think I finally realised I was getting old when getting organised for a night out instead of a quick shave it now involves nose hair check, ear hair check, eyebrow check then a shave :lol:


----------



## Lewis. (Feb 26, 2008)

Shouldn't pluck them it's not good. Google it.


----------



## parttimer (Jun 19, 2014)

I know it's not good but I rip em out by the dozen.


----------



## Fizzleh (Apr 2, 2014)

just feed them back into your nose, that way they'll grow inwards, not outwards


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I just yank them out by using my fingers to be honest, it's just one that grows wild.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

wahl nasal trimmer all the way


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I just pull a load out with using my thumb nail and index finger.


----------



## Jeli (May 30, 2013)

As above but the real thick hairs I like to use and poke people in the face with. It's like me saying look at my manly nasal hair. Am I the only one to do this?


----------

